# Thank you



## *Jenny* (Aug 24, 2005)

This is probably to wrong place but here goes, I thought i would set up this thread to be able to say thank you for all the advice that people get from this thread. I just wanted to say thank you to all the nurses that give up their spare time to help people like me. I hope people join me in showing appreciating because i know, i would go insane   with out the advice.  

Jenny


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Blasted you a load of bubbles as you deserve it for such a great idea.

Thank you to all you ladies, nurses and ff's for your advice support and love.

Top one!

Loads of love,

Charlie xx


----------



## SWEETCHEEKS (Sep 15, 2005)

Me too.. I totally agree this site is the best site ever..    Everone is soooo helpful and with out it I would'nt know what I would have done...

I have met some lovely people on here, especially my very good friend Melee - Shes been brilliant, a proper fertilty friend and she has helped me through more than she knows....  She truely is a star   

Lets hope all our dreams come true and say a Big   to fertility friends for making such a brilliant site to help us along this journey to make our dreams come true...

Baby Dust to you all,   sweetcheeks xxx


----------



## Little M (Apr 22, 2005)

I'd like to say thank you to everyone, too. It never ceases to amaze me how people take the time out of their no doubt busy and full lives to reassure, give information and generally 'be there' for everyone else. This site and the people on it are lifesavers.
Now, don't get me started or I'll start blubbing       

Love, luck and babydust to you all  

Martha
xxx


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

I'd like to say thanks too!!!

And also SWEETCHEEKS - I love you too chick    I couldn't have got through half of what I have so far without your support - you are one in a million!!!!

So to all ladies out there thanks!!!!


----------



## birthbaby (Aug 11, 2004)

hi

i am    now

but i would like to say thankyou to all of you this site has been my rock i have been thro some really hard times and yet i new all of you would be there for me i dont no how i got thro my 1st cycle without you guys  but it has been alot easier with my true friends FERTILITY FRIENDS  
even tho i dont no you guys in person it feels like ive known youz a life time FRIENDS FOREVER but i hope i have helped alot of people on hear aswell 

take care love nikki


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

me too!!  

Tony, Mel and the team you are our life line, I don't know how I would have got through this past year without FF.

Special  to all my clomid buddies, you are fantastic!  

I hope each and everyone has their dream come true




xxxx


----------



## bbmonster (Feb 18, 2005)

Ditto xxxxxxxx


----------



## *Jenny* (Aug 24, 2005)

Just wanted to return this to the top of this thread. I hope no one minds, fell free to add anything.

Jenny


----------



## NikiH (Jun 29, 2005)

I also think this site is fantastic, and it's been such a support to me and source of information.

Thought I might add to you all that the best way to say thanks, is to donate some money to the site and become a Charter Member,  Just an idea......

Niki


----------



## *Jenny* (Aug 24, 2005)

Just to let people know that Niki is right and i have have just made a donation myself so this wonderful site can keep going and go on to bigger and better things ( if that is possible. ) I would not be able to cope without this site so       to the people who keep it going, including the members, nurses and everyone else who makes it a wonderful place to be a part of.

Jenny


----------



## NikiH (Jun 29, 2005)

Jenny

Just to say, 'You go girl!',

Niki x

ps.  Lulu is so cute


----------

